
Going Out for Lunch Is a Dying Tradition - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/going-out-for-lunch-is-a-dying-tradition-1496155377
======
taylodl
That's a shame. I really enjoy getting out of the office, walking someplace
good to eat and getting some fresh air. I find I'm reinvigorated for the
afternoon. Even when I don't go out I go to the company cafeteria - at least
I'm getting a change of scenery and oftentimes have engaging conversations
with folks outside of my immediate team. Having lunch at my desk is the worst
- I feel as I've been cheated: no change of scenery, no social engagement, no
unplugging from the machine, no re-invigoration. No thanks.

